# CanaBoo Micro Grow



## jjsunderground (Feb 22, 2008)

cant take it any more. starting this again. still have about 25 select seeds from the bagstrain i dubbed CanaBoo. starting germination today.​


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 22, 2008)

If you plant a seed it will want to grow for you.  good luck:watchplant:


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 25, 2008)

germinated 10 seeds and got them all in 3 1/2 inch pots. the light im using is a 110 watt 10,000 lumen veg light. waiting for all seeds to break surface before i start day 1. once day 1 is established i will update every week.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 25, 2008)

nice one.. i take it its a decent bagstrain then?


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 25, 2008)

it was real commercial and bricked up but when you got down in it you could pull out some real nice buds. the quality of the high is great, especially when listening to some good tunes like Puscifer.


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 26, 2008)

here they are at day one. got ten total. they are growing in miracle grow potting mix, which i had to pre wet before sowing the seeds. ( other wise youll never get all the dry spots ) 

 planning on updating every week. this way you will see a scheduled growth. though in this grow it is likely that these plants will stay in the 3.5 inch pots til flwering phase arrives at week 8 or 9. thte idea im strivng for is to save all females, and one select male. then i will isolate the male and pollinate only one of the females for future grows. im also going to save a female to transplant into an outdoor container sometime in early june. and thats the basic game plan. ​


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 27, 2008)

heres a shot of over all growth, i will include a pic like this one every week.
the small pot on the idian ashtray is the same strain, but an extra seed. i dont have any room for it above so its down below collecting what light it can from above. any input is welcome. thank you for looking.

 peace!

 oh yeah thats my bubbler bong that i crafted out of a mouse waterer. it works great. its measured 60 ml. hits..lol


----------



## berserker (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks like you are set up and ready for another go around.Good luck  on the ladys.Keep it GREEN


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 27, 2008)

added a rose bush to re veg. and the old original canaboo plant that turned male finally after 5 months. now hes in my little shrine.​


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 27, 2008)

ok no more pics for a til next wednesday!​


----------



## Sticky Fingaz (Feb 27, 2008)

man i cant afford to grow weed...i been smokin tea for 2 days. when the time comes i may throw some seeds out near a water source and do a guerilla grow. peace out joseph james!


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 27, 2008)

lol sticky...im also gonna do a summer grow!


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Feb 27, 2008)

Lookin very nice man. Thats what im thinking about doing. When I sex my plants I might put em out side. Probaly  end of march. Good luck to ya hope everything goes good!


----------



## Thorn (Feb 28, 2008)

sweet looking good so far...like what you did with the male plant haha wish i'd have thought of that


----------



## 'Fro man (Feb 28, 2008)

:hubba: Looks like a great set up. You've probably done this once or twice!!!  It's really cool following the grow. Nice that you take the time to share with us. 
'Fro


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks guys

 having a grow journal is one of the funnest things i have to do. 

 thanks for the replies, stay tuned for updates!


----------



## Melissa (Feb 28, 2008)

looks like u got it going on : goodluck on the grow and fingers crossed their of the female variety:tokie:


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 28, 2008)

ive been looking for a slightly deeper pot with a max of 6 inches wide. the only pot ive found close is the rose bucket from htgs. this is 7 square by 10 deep. well the reason im looking for a deeper pot is so that when my plants go into flowering they can have room to grow. and because im only going to use a 150 sodium for flowering i want to fit as many plants as possible under its small power are. 

 i found 2 liter pop bottles to work perfect. they are about 4 inches round and 10 inches deep. this will give my plants room for the roots to grow downward and still save space.


----------



## LoveIt (Feb 28, 2008)

jjsunderground said:
			
		

> i found 2 liter pop bottles to work perfect. they are about 4 inches round and 10 inches deep. this will give my plants room for the roots to grow downward and still save space.



that's a good idea, man, are you just filling the pots up from the beginning, or are you going to fill it in stages/quasi re-pot as you go?


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 29, 2008)

well i may have changed my mind. i might not transplant to the pop bottles. i may just do this whole grow in the 4 inch pots to avoid problems.​


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 2, 2008)

going to grow all plants in 4 inch pots til i see sesx. then i will isolate just leaving one choice male to pollinate only one female. i will also save a mother plant. once i cull out some plants i can transplant them to three liter pop bottles! this is the solution! they are a little wider than the two liter bottle and are easier to transplant into. and they are about 2 and a half times the depth of the 4 inch pots. i could fit all nine in these container under the 150 watter that i will get in the future. i think the deeper solution is solve. three liter bottle! perfect pot for 150 watt hps.

 will be following up with an update wednesday. they are growing quite well.
 peace.​


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 2, 2008)

have this square pot that is 8 times the size of a 4 inch pot. since im going micro and going to do a sog clone into flower grow i will be using this pot for two mother plants. then i will also have room for the daisy cloner under neath my single veg light. but they will go directly from the cloner to 1/2 gallon pots and flowered.

 i plan on keeping two females for mother plants and one choice male to pollinate one of the remaining females. keeping the best two females for mother plants so that i may breed with them in the future. hoping i get into a productive system. 

THIS IS ALL CONSUMED PERSONALLY FOR MEDICAL PURPOSES!


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 2, 2008)

never mind that pot..i just stepped on it...lol. i need a single pot no bigger that 12 inches square that is pretty squat for the mother plants. ill find something...preferabley square.​


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 2, 2008)

​


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 2, 2008)

found this plastic tub liner for a soft cooler. this will be the home for my two select pistillate mothers.


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 2, 2008)

jjsunderground said:
			
		

> it was real commercial and bricked up but when you got down in it you could pull out some real nice buds. the quality of the high is great, especially when listening to some good tunes like Puscifer.



Hey man, is that supposed to be 'Pacifier' ??? Thats a NZ band....!


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 2, 2008)

Good luck with everything brotha. Looks like you got all you're ducks in a row, keep it up bro.


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 3, 2008)

kiwiana kronic said:
			
		

> Hey man, is that supposed to be 'Pacifier' ??? Thats a NZ band....!



 nope

 its an american band. it is the lead singer of TOOL. his solo thing. Puscifer.com


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 3, 2008)

BeachWeed420 said:
			
		

> Good luck with everything brotha. Looks like you got all you're ducks in a row, keep it up bro.



thanks bro..updating here pretty soon, and they are growing nicely.


 i dont know if am going to put both mothers in the same pit though. i think seperate pots would be better so i can do whatever with em in the future..seperately. lol.


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 3, 2008)

watering pics left right left!​


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 3, 2008)

Beautful! IMO I would probaly put my mothers in there own pot. Who knows maby you keep 1 inside and throw the other outside .


----------



## Melissa (Mar 5, 2008)

looking good :jj :tokie:


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 5, 2008)

here they are after a weeks worth of growth. thanks for the replies people, i appreciate it.

​


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 5, 2008)

BeachWeed420 said:
			
		

> Beautful! IMO I would probaly put my mothers in there own pot. Who knows maby you keep 1 inside and throw the other outside .



yeah i think i will do that...trouble im having is finding a good spot to put one outdoors. cant do it at my house so the search is on. thanks bro.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 6, 2008)

They are looking good... nice fat leaves


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 12, 2008)

Sticky Fingaz said:
			
		

> man i cant afford to grow weed...i been smokin tea for 2 days. when the time comes i may throw some seeds out near a water source and do a guerilla grow. peace out joseph james!


 


       I dont get it?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 12, 2008)

beautiful little ones! tell um to hurry up =)


----------



## 'Fro man (Mar 12, 2008)

:bong: Looks like you got it together! Keep it up and reep the rewards!
Think I'll smoke one :bong1: for ya!
'Fro


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 13, 2008)

well toi make a long story short...had some relatives call me and well, i had to clear the guestroom of all cannabis. sad story but yeah..had to chop the plants again!

 i will have another grow journal but im not sure when so hopefully i can get some word in at the forums.

 glad to be back though...you guys are great here! good to be back with the fam..here at mp.

 ill be arround!

 peace.​


----------



## Thorn (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear that buddy but hey look forward to seeing what you bring us next time. Take is easy


----------



## Sippin Coffee (Mar 19, 2008)

That 2 litter idea sounds good. what complications do you think you would have. i.e. the reason your not using that idea.


----------



## sillysara (Apr 27, 2008)

WAT HAPPENED TO CANNABOO?


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Jul 1, 2008)

hey man you disappeared! those things must be micro monsters by now. hope all is well and good luck with them! ps: love your signature, puscifer is the best.


----------

